# Clen vs T3 vs Helios



## HH (Aug 25, 2012)

Wanted to get this thread going on experiences with each listed above separately and used together,preference, and your dosage.


Lets hear it.



Note:I purposely did not list DNP cause of obvious reasons.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 25, 2012)

I've used an EC stack and EC + T3

EC - Increased energy and suppression of hunger are very evident. great results 

T3 - Anything over 25mcg/day and my strength takes a hit, also can't sleep due to increased heat sensitivity..never really noticed increased fat loss

I'll stick to my EC stack when cutting.. 25mg Ephedrine + 200mg Caffeine 2-3x day


----------



## 69nites (Aug 25, 2012)

T3 I run between 50 and 75mcg for sustained periods. This keeps my levels average at 50 and high at 75. Great fat loss.

Clen and Helios. I love these. Your injectable clen dosage runs about half of you would orally. This ime leads to less sides. There is a lot of underdosed Helios out there so be careful.

ECA. This stuff works. Appetite suppression is the biggest asset IMO. I have been known to run this at a lower dose and to cycle clen or Helios 2 weeks on 2 off on top of it. That regimen is not recommended for anyone remotely sensitive to stims.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 25, 2012)

I tried Helios a long time ago and kept getting bunk shit so gave up...lol That's my experience


----------



## beasto (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea I would have to say that i'm with 69 on that, T3 is great for fat loss, but best dosages range in the 50-75MCG range..anything higher and your strength will take a hit big time!!! Damn Jen where were you trying to get your Helios???


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 25, 2012)

Clen/T3 combo - I have done this combo with good results as high as 120/75 but was lit bit high at this dose. Best dose that works for me was 80/50 2wks on 2 wks off.

Helios - I just recently gave this a try in my last cycle( one vial ) to try it out, Not too much to talk about it just that if it was good shit is not worth the money. I got mine from GWP and you need a lot IMO from my experience to see good results on burn fat.

I used to get clen/t3 combo from international source but is well know this days now as selective scammer so if I need some this days will go with MP clen/T3 or just the Clen cause I know what you cycle is right now HH.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 25, 2012)

Clen and t3 worked great but the side effects make me never want to do that again. And that was at 80/50 Clen to t3.

Curious what the obvious reason for not asking about DNP. Please tell me you're not in the DNP fear mongering club.


----------



## HH (Aug 25, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Clen and t3 worked great but the side effects make me never want to do that again. And that was at 80/50 Clen to t3.
> 
> Curious what the obvious reason for not asking about DNP. Please tell me you're not in the DNP fear mongering club.




No im not in the DNP mongering club lol I just rather give the options listed above a shot before a delve into that,i tend to lose some sense of danger for compounds after all the years of pumping muscles with a shit load of oil.




Great responses on here guys


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm a big fan of ECA stacking.  Have had some great results from it and can tell the thermo effects about 30 minutes after taking it.  I have tried Clen once and felt like I was cracked out beyond belief.  I've heard that that feeling goes away after taking it for a couple days, but god almighty it was a rough day.


----------



## HH (Oct 24, 2012)

Just saw dug this thread up.....glad I took the dnp route lol. 


Wierd how not many bro's have that much experience with Helios,was thinking of adding some to my 2nd dnp run. Any other bro's have any feedback with Helios?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 24, 2012)

albuterol.  great stuff.


----------



## theminister (Nov 4, 2012)

Check out manpowers CEC (t3 50, caffine 200, ephedrine 20) perfect, run that with 40 clen or 80 up to you.


----------



## Rip (Nov 23, 2012)

I was trying to decide between Clen or ECA (which I've done many times before). You said it made you feel "cracked out."  Did you mean it made you feel like you were on crack?
I know the ECA makes me feel like I'm on amphetamines. 
Which one should I get? 



Spongy said:


> I'm a big fan of ECA stacking.  Have had some great results from it and can tell the thermo effects about 30 minutes after taking it.  I have tried Clen once and felt like I was cracked out beyond belief.  I've heard that that feeling goes away after taking it for a couple days, but god almighty it was a rough day.


----------



## Rip (Nov 26, 2012)

I just ordered Manpower's Clenbuterol. 
I'm not sure what to expect or how much to take, but I guess I'll just do some research to see if I can get some idea on what to do.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 27, 2012)

Rip said:


> I just ordered Manpower's Clenbuterol.
> I'm not sure what to expect or how much to take, but I guess I'll just do some research to see if I can get some idea on what to do.



The 40 or 20 mcg version?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2012)

69nites said:


> The 40 or 20 mcg version?



lol well if its the 40mcg expect cramps and shaking pronto! I have 40mcg tabs that are very potent. Too small to split. I would "pre-load" I guess you would call it with taurine for 3 days to prevent cramps.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> lol well if its the 40mcg expect cramps and shaking pronto! I have 40mcg tabs that are very potent. Too small to split. I would "pre-load" I guess you would call it with taurine for 3 days to prevent cramps.



I took 3 preworkout today


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 27, 2012)

Started taking great white clen today.. 60mcg this morning, slight shacky feelings.  Hope to have something wort reporting soon


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 26, 2014)

Using extreme peptides clen and t3 2 weeks in right now Using t3 at 100 mcg a day. For the clen at 180 mcg. I tolerate clen well. Strength hasnt dipped really much its been static has in the same. I have also been training really hard so it might be over training. However effects after 2 weeks dramatic.


----------

